# NDB - Mr. Sparkle



## Radau (Oct 15, 2019)

There's your answer fishbulb.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2019)

That's fucking killer!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 15, 2019)

that's a purdy looking toilet seat.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 15, 2019)

I am disrespectful to dirt. Can't you see that I am serious?


----------



## budda (Oct 15, 2019)

Im not a Bongo man, but I am about that finish choice


----------



## Leviathus (Oct 15, 2019)

Uggh i want a Bongo so bad. Sweet finish + pics! 

Congrats!


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice. Did you change the pickguard colour or has it gone from white to black?


----------



## Radau (Oct 16, 2019)

Mwoit said:


> Nice. Did you change the pickguard colour or has it gone from white to black?


I changed it to see what it would look like, thinking about grabbing a matte black one


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fun to see, fun to play ! Congrats man


----------



## tedtan (Oct 16, 2019)

That's Meester Sparkle to you!


----------



## R34CH (Oct 16, 2019)

Congrats man - love me a good Bongo. Just went on Reverb and was surprised at how affordable these are used!

Uh oh.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 18, 2019)

I can see that you are serious


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 19, 2019)

conrats! I saw your insta post first haha

always love the fucksia sparkle of EBMM. The black pickguard is a nice choice but it reaaaaaaaaaally needs a black hardware, like the limited Majesty of the same finish


----------



## Radau (Oct 20, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> conrats! I saw your insta post first haha
> 
> always love the fucksia sparkle of EBMM. The black pickguard is a nice choice but it reaaaaaaaaaally needs a black hardware, like the limited Majesty of the same finish


That's the plan haha


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Oct 20, 2019)

damn thats gorgeous


----------



## Radau (Nov 6, 2019)

Update


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 6, 2019)

Slappadabass.


----------



## Radau (Nov 6, 2019)

You can hear Mr Sparkle on our new single The Heist!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

Radau said:


> Update



Ooof, that is just too fucking awesome.


----------



## thedonal (Nov 7, 2019)

Gorgeous! The Bongo looks like an amazing bass. Not quite my cup of tea (eyeing up an MTD Kingston for my first 6 stringer but a long ways off affording it!).

2 humbuckers too- bet it sounds HUGE!

Do you tune the top to B or C?


----------



## Radau (Nov 7, 2019)

thedonal said:


> Gorgeous! The Bongo looks like an amazing bass. Not quite my cup of tea (eyeing up an MTD Kingston for my first 6 stringer but a long ways off affording it!).
> 
> 2 humbuckers too- bet it sounds HUGE!
> 
> Do you tune the top to B or C?



A whole step down from standard


----------



## georg_f (Nov 8, 2019)

perfection!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 9, 2019)

That is freakin' awesome!!!

You're the bass player for Teramaze? Really dig your stuff!


----------



## Radau (Nov 11, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That is freakin' awesome!!!
> 
> You're the bass player for Teramaze? Really dig your stuff!


I am! I play in Meshiaak as well, Thank you!


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 11, 2019)

I love ittttt


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 14, 2019)

If I could only have ONE bass in my life I would just steal yours... that one is amazing.

Congrats! Nice taste...


----------



## tylerregh (Dec 18, 2019)

I want to eat it


----------

